# Keymap Pro



## jesusginard (Mar 13, 2015)

I was a Keymap Pro happy user, but since Apple bought Redmatica a couple years ago I began to crossfade into a worried user. Someday this software won't work on newer OS versions, I'm still using Mountain Lion only for this reason.
I thought that a good alternative would come up in a couple months / years... but I think there's nothing like it yet... and it's not easy since Keymap s simply amazing. 
My question is: what do you use to edit samples / make Kontakt instruments?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 13, 2015)

Keymap still seems to work fine in Yosemite.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 13, 2015)

Reaper for me


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 13, 2015)

fyi - ExsManager Pro Edition 2.9.17c also works perfectly in Yosemite.


----------



## patchen (Mar 23, 2016)

Any reports on whether or not Keymap is working in El Capitan? I get nervous every time there is an OS update. Really wishing we had a viable alternative here.


----------



## robh (Mar 23, 2016)

patchen said:


> Any reports on whether or not Keymap is working in El Capitan? I get nervous every time there is an OS update. Really wishing we had a viable alternative here.


I haven't tried all the bells and whistles, but it appears to be working here in El Cap.


----------



## polypx (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes, basically working in El Cap. Each new OS some things get more and more flaky, but still useable. Keep a 10.6.8 boot disk for when things really go bad.


----------



## patchen (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up guys! I dread the day.... It would be great if somebody would step up to the plate with a proper replacement but can understand why that has not happened. It's a niche market within a niche market after all.


----------



## JosepBernad (Jan 10, 2020)

d.healey said:


> Reaper for me


What method do you use to automate the loops for big libraries?


----------



## d.healey (Jan 10, 2020)

JosepBernad said:


> What method do you use to automate the loops for big libraries?


Loop Auditioneer


----------

